
The Outer Solar System Beckons - curtis
http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2015/09/the-outer-solar-system-beckons/406075/?single_page=true
======
BinaryIdiot
Enceladus has been my favorite moon since I was a young lad. I feel like it
may have the best chance at life out of all the other places in own solar
system. I hope I see the day when we visit it and possibly drill into the ice.

I know NASA, like any government agency, is a bit bloated and slow but they're
also one of the few, hell may THE ONLY, government agency that can give people
something to hope for and aspire to work for. I wish there was more government
funding not just for NASA but for funding companies (through contracts or hell
maybe even actual funding due to the prohibited cost of space flight) that
could one day put people and robots into space.

I hope I'm alive to see the day when we drill into ANY of these amazing
moons...but especially Enceladus.

------
WalterBright
If I was one of those mega-billionaires, that's what I'd be spending money on.
Sending probes to all the interesting objects in the solar system.

------
p1mrx
> The ocean, you will recall, is where life is thought to have originated on
> our planet, Earth.

Ah yes, Earth is the one with the people on it. Thank you for the helpful
reminder.

------
rokhayakebe
How about looking for life on earth which we cannot perceive without
augmenting our senses.

~~~
nitrogen
That's sort of what biology has been doing for its entire existence, with
microscopes, DNA sequencing, etc.

 _Edit: what sort of augmentation were you suggesting?_

